# Jordan River Pathway



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has hiked this trail? Is it secluded? How long is the loop? would you recommend it? thanks to all in advance.
Zilla


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've never done the whole thing, as I don't hike, I hunt. But I'm fairly familiar with it. 

Yes, it's very secluded, although you might run into one or two other hikers on a weekend. All wild, no homes or anything like that along the way. You will pass the fish hatchery, if you have time, take a while to tour it if you're there during the week when they're open to the public, it's neat.

Take lots of bug dope, water, and snacks if you're hiking more than a mile or so. It's something like 20 miles long, has it's tests for those who are vertically challenged. Do NOT leave any food or anything that smells like food behind-bears. Poison ivy, too. 

For more info, I think you'll find it online, or call the Gaylord DNR office at 989-732-3541 during the week.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I did the shorter loop last fall with some boy scouts. Its about 8 1/2 miles. Real nice and cool by the river. The other loop, 11 miles, is on the upper ridge. The campground was excellent. Two very clean restrooms and a water pump with wooded private sites. S


----------



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! Could you give me the names of the trailheads for each loop?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Here is a site with some excellent maps of the Jordan River Valley and the pathway. 

http://www.100megsfree3.com/wordsmith/backpacking/jordanriverpathway.html

It truly is a beautiful area, and the trail is a great way to see what the deep woods of Michigan is really like. I spent many years in the Jordan River Valley turkey hunting and trout fishing, but unfortunately do not make it up there much anymore. 

The two main trailheads are Pinney Bridge (accessible from M-66) and Deadman's Hill (accessible from M-131)...there is parking available at these sites, with a walk in campground available at Pinney Bridge. Lots of elevation change in the valley...one minute you will be walking right next to a crystal clear steam, and the next minute be climbing to some of the highest elevation in the lower penninsula. Hope you have a great hike, and be sure to take your camera!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I did this hike (Deadmans Hill to Pinney Bridge and back) several years ago with a friend of mine. We hiked in the first day to the campground, spent the night, and headed back the next day. Are you planning on carrying a backpack? Just make sure you are in shape and used to carrying a pack before doing this trip. I learned the hard way:lol: My ankle flared up on the way back and I made it back out but with a lot of pain. I should have trained more before doing this hike. My friend and I were both sore. We had planned on fishing several rivers on the drive back to his house in Midland but we both decided we were too sore to fish and thought if we tripped while wading we would have been too sore to stand back up:lol: It is a beautiful trail and very scenic as the others have said. If you like to fish, make sure to pack a small fishing rod. The pinney bridge campground is near the river and the river looked very good for fishing. We did a little fishing after we set up camp the first night and had some nice fish hit dry flies. As I remember there was a lot of fish structure in the river (logjams, sweepers, etc). 

The deadmans hill descent/ascent is rather steep as I recall.

If it is scenic you are looking for, this trail won't disappoint.

John


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Linda, just noticed your in MD. The east is sure different, isn't it? How's the crabbing?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for resusitating an old thread but I just couldnt resist. I've hiked the 18mi loop several times over the past 17yrs. It is rugged, beautiful, intriguing and full of wildlife if you are quiet and remain vigilant.

As previously urged, be well outfitted and familiar with your pack system. Go as light as possible and take a couple weeks to train with your pack loaded up with weights (2LTR pop bottles work fine). Good shoes are a must. Do NOT underestimate the ruggedness of this trail, it will test everyone that hikes it. Do NOT overestimate your physical condition for this trip.

If you camp at the Pinney Bridge Campground (nice little place) you will have plenty of racoon coming in to scout your site at first light. They are harmless but will get after anything left out for the night. When hiking, you might ambush/flush a black bear, especially as you ascend the bluff overlook on the second leg of the pathway (when hiking out of Pinney). The bluff area is readily accessible by car and the bears are well aware of snacks carelessly left behind. 

Best time to hike the pathway is in September during a weekday when all the tourist hikers are at work.:lol:

Start at the Deadman's Hill scenic overlook and get ready for a long, long downhill that is similar to a two-track, not rough....just long. And it will get your legs nicely warmed up for that remaining 7.5mi stretch. 

If you enjoy backpacking and the best that the Lower Peninsula has to offer in hiking.....you really should do this one.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Linda and Sampsons Owner,

I used to canoe every year from Graves Crossing to the lake years ago. I have a lot of fond memories. I am the new Scoutmaster for Richmond and we were talking about summer camp next year. I'd love to spend a week up there but is there enough to do and can they accomodate 30 people at the campgrounds? I'm waiting to hear back from DNRE on the accomodations. I've been to the hatchery, hiked, canoed, but we would have to fill five days. We can maybe split the week at Jordan and another part of Northern MI like Hartwick or something.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Ken Martin said:


> Linda and Sampsons Owner,
> 
> I used to canoe every year from Graves Crossing to the lake years ago. I have a lot of fond memories. I am the new Scoutmaster for Richmond and we were talking about summer camp next year. I'd love to spend a week up there but is there enough to do and can they accomodate 30 people at the campgrounds? I'm waiting to hear back from DNRE on the accomodations. I've been to the hatchery, hiked, canoed, but we would have to fill five days. We can maybe split the week at Jordan and another part of Northern MI like Hartwick or something.
> 
> ...


Ken, if you are looking to fill in with more hiking in the area you could travel over to the Vanderbilt area and grab one of the loop trails off the High Country Pathway that have trail heads off of Sturgeon Valley rd that is from "downtown" Vanderbilt (old 27, north of Gaylord). That's a beautiful area and great hiking.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Perferator said:


> Ken, if you are looking to fill in with more hiking in the area you could travel over to the Vanderbilt area and grab one of the loop trails off the High Country Pathway that have trail heads off of Sturgeon Valley rd that is from "downtown" Vanderbilt (old 27, north of Gaylord). That's a beautiful area and great hiking.


Not sure if MORE hiking will be on the list of things to do. I have degenerative arthritis so you can figure out what my view is. I called EJ Iron Works to see if we can get a tour and maybe work in the metalwork badge. The boys would have to approve of all of this of course.

Ken


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Both Pinney Bridge and Graves are rustic campgrounds, so you shouldn't have any issues camping 30 people there, but just to be safe you might want to camp there during the week. Pinney is bigger than Graves, I think. I don't know if they take reservations or not. 

As for canoeing/hiking, you can canoe or hike several rivers/areas within 50 miles of the Jordan...all of the other rivers in the area, including the Pigeon, would be easier to canoe than the Jordan, unless you do the Sturgeon, and I'm not even sure they keep that navigable...canoers and kayaks are not wildly encouraged in the Pigeon River Forest. So they don't bend over backwards to remove fallen trees, etc. 

As for the sights and other things to do, you could call one of the orchards in the area and have the boys help harvest the cherries or whatever they're bringing in at the time. A lot of the local orchards will work with you to show city kids where our food comes from...LOL

I would highly recommend a trip to Sleeping Bear Dunes, where you can hand the hiking over to a ranger/naturalist if you get hold of them ahead of time...and if you're going to go that far, there's always the Mackinac Bridge on the north side...and everything in Mackinac City.

The Jordan River Hatchery is undergoing a multimillion dollar renovation, but they should be done by next summer-all state of the art geothermal and effluent system using "stimulus" monies...come up in May and they'll load the boys on the boats that go out to the reefs in Lake Michigan where they dump off the lake trout fry. 

Contact the DNR in Gaylord and you might be able to talk them into having the kids go with the biologists for a half day or so on whatever they're working on...and yes, there's Hartwick Pines...and the Grass River Natural Area is not far from the Jordan River, with all kinds of summer classes and projects. 

The Friends of the Jordan River also have ongoing educational classes for kids...

really, if I thought about it, there's all kinds of stuff...


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> A lot of the local orchards will work with you to show city kids where our food comes from...LOL


No offense but these aren't city kids. Richmond/Armada produce most of the apples you see on grocery shelves and that is where a lot of kids work during the summer and fall. A lot of the boys wear Stetsons to prom. We have the largest 4H fair in Michigan I believe so they know exactly where food comes from and don't giggle when they hear "Animal Husbandry".

They do need reminding of the web of life and how the environment around them is all connected. How erosion and chemicals from their farm can damage rivers and waterwsheds. 

I will pitch the trip heavily though. I did figure on a day trip to the dunes too. 

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Ken Martin said:


> No offense but these aren't city kids. Richmond/Armada produce most of the apples you see on grocery shelves and that is where a lot of kids work during the summer and fall. A lot of the boys wear Stetsons to prom. We have the largest 4H fair in Michigan I believe so they know exactly where food comes from and don't giggle when they hear "Animal Husbandry".
> 
> They do need reminding of the web of life and how the environment around them is all connected. How erosion and chemicals from their farm can damage rivers and waterwsheds.
> 
> ...


You might consider Beaver Island. There are group rates you could access, the boat ride is pretty neat, plenty of historic places on the island. Charlevoix Middle School takes their students for a two day overnite....and drags a team of parents along for helpers ***ahem***


----------

